# Bit off WAY more than we can chew...



## KCurtner (Sep 12, 2019)

Hello All!

My husband and I purchased a fifth wheel -- 2008 Keystone 289BHS --- to remodel back in April.
Evidently, we are a little in over our heads.
I am throwing a bone in hopes someone on here is in our area (Southwest Ohio) and would be willing to help teach us a few things and perhaps even help us with a few of the things we are wanting to do (ie; remove the toilet, replace with new one, remove the sink vanity in neck and cap the line, etc.) with compensation of course!
Really crossing my fingers that there is an angel waiting to help us out there.
Many thanks in advance !!

Katie


----------

